# What Do You Feed...



## bethh (Jan 17, 2020)

Hey All,

I'm looking to possibly change my dog's food.  For all of you who have giant breeds, what are you feeding and why?  For years, I've used Royal Canin because I know its a good food and I could get it at half price because I worked for a vet clinic.  I'm no longer working and have lost my discount therefore I'm considering changing.  I feed Fitz and Gracie a puppy formula because he is still a puppy and there is no way to get them to eat 2 different foods.

Thanks for your input.  Its almost time to order their food and I only found out today.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 19, 2020)

I like the Victor dog food and use the Professional and the lamb and rice, or is it beef and rice? Haha maybe both. When they get bored with it we buy Pedigree.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 19, 2020)

I use Good Friends 18% protein for all dogs, pups and adults.   For young pups I may toss some cat food in there to increase the protein for awhile if they really seem to need it, but mostly they don't seem to.    I get it at Rural King for $12 per 40 lb bag. 

In the winter they both get 5 c. ea. per day, in the summer it's 4 c. ea. per day.   

That's all supplemented by kitchen scraps, butchering scraps, deer harvest bones and scraps, eggs, garden produce, etc. all through the year.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 19, 2020)

www.dogfoodadvisor.com

Has reviews of most brands of dog foods.  It's a good tool!


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 11, 2020)

bethh said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm looking to possibly change my dog's food.  For all of you who have giant breeds, what are you feeding and why?  For years, I've used Royal Canin because I know its a good food and I could get it at half price because I worked for a vet clinic.  I'm no longer working and have lost my discount therefore I'm considering changing.  I feed Fitz and Gracie a puppy formula because he is still a puppy and there is no way to get them to eat 2 different foods.
> 
> Thanks for your input.  Its almost time to order their food and I only found out today.


Truth be told, What we eat is what our dos eat, They seem to be healthy and happy. Haven't been sick since then... extremely convenient, since we don't need to buy any specific dog food for them...


----------

